# WTB used mobile home in North Central PA



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Have been looking to buy a very nice used mobile home to put on our land for my Dad. We/he doesn't have a lot of money for this "adventure" but I would like to have it in nice condition. Been checking out mobil sales places and expensive and they are in horrible used condition. One I saw I wouldn't put my chickens in to live nevermind my Dad...anyone have any ideas ?? Thanks !!


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Start visiting area mobile home parks and ask the managers about people walking away from their homes, etc.. A personal visit works better than phone calls. Be nice to the mgr. and leave your name and no. and you might just get lucky. On most of those deals the people will owe more than it's worth, but not always. Sometimes you'll see signs in the windows advertising it for sale. Newspaper classifieds, craig's list, etc., will also produce some results. Find out who the lenders for mobile homes are in your area and try to get on their mailing list to bid on repos.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Check on craigslist.org to see if anyone is selling one for cheap or even free. Last week there were two freebies here. At that price you can fix it up if it isn't in too bad shape.


----------



## pookiethebear (Apr 29, 2008)

Where in North central PA are you? I have a mobile home that will be up for sale here soon (state college area). We have done extensive work on it and it is in great condition. It is in a park that I pay rent at, but it can be moved. We have done the following improvements on it: rubber roof (100 year warrenty), seamless gutters, new storm doors front and back, New hot water tank, replaced floors, carpets, vinly, newer stove, totally redid one bedroom to include removing 2 windows, replacing insulation, installing drywall, removed that nasty popcorn ceiling stuff throughout - re-popcorned the living room and kitchen, 2 large window air conditioners. It will have new skirting when we put it on the market as well - if we list it through the park management. There is a large storage barn that goes with it. The house is 2 bedroom, 2 bath, eat in kitchen, living room, laundry room


----------



## BobDFL (Jul 7, 2006)

I wish I was closer, I've got a 1987, 1600 sqft DW that I have to have removed because we built a new house on the property. I'd let you have it if you would pay to move it. 

We've been living in it for 2 1/2 years and it is a 3 bedroom 2 bath. I won't say it is in excellent condition but it is in good condition considering it is a 1987.


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

Before you invest in a used trailer, be sure to have a chat with your local building inspector. We are two+ years into the new statewide codes, and it wouldn't surprise me if this makes relocating a used home either impossible, or difficult. As a builder, I have to jump through hoops that are almost too stupid to believe, and it has turned the new home and addition business into nothing but an expensive headache here in PA. BTW, IF you are heading for problems, ask about getting a recreational use permit. Here in my neighborhood, we have folks building million dollar "vacation" homes with very little government interference, because they claim they are only used for occasional recreational use. No permanent occupancy, no mail delivery, no inspections required. good luck.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

tiogacounty..hmmm...I will ask about the recreational permits..never heard of them and yes...have spoken with the building inspectors etc. I know once..if..we start this idea it will open a can of worms for us..of course..A LOT to think and look into.. Thanks !!


----------



## Hallchinalady (Jun 1, 2008)

We were thinking of doing this for a daughter (and granddaughter) that's in the midst of a divorce... and we live in central Pa.

BTW...this is my first post!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Well, after hitting some major problems like..needs his own septic I called our state representative in my area. It was mentioned that sometimes there are ways to do things just for the elderly in need. So they are checking into things for me. So far nothing postive has come up but they did call today..the representatives office, and they are looking further into this for me. I sure hope there is some exceptions for elderly parents in PA. Still looking and needing any more ideas from your folks !!!


----------

